# ATI Tools working in Vista x64 :)



## eyetac (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey guys
been struggling to find a fix on this.. and i apologise if this has already been posted.. but i didnt see it anywhere, so here it is and it works!!

In Vista x64 find the cmd.exe (<vista>:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe), right click on it and select "Run as Administrator"
*
In the box that opens type 
bcdedit -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
press enter and restart the pc
*
Ati tools will now allow u to change the clock..
i dont know if it will give anyone hassles on the next boot.. but im sure you can create a script file that you can place in startup so on the next boot, driver signing is disabled..
hope it helps

credit shouldnt go to me, but pyro at overclock3d


----------



## IluvIntel (Feb 20, 2007)

eyetac said:


> Hey guys
> been struggling to find a fix on this.. and i apologise if this has already been posted.. but i didnt see it anywhere, so here it is and it works!!
> 
> In Vista x64 find the cmd.exe (<vista>:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe), right click on it and select "Run as Administrator"
> ...



I tried that on my x64 Vista Ultimate, but it does'nt work. It won't even detect the card.


----------

